# Florida's finest



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

<L!NK href="http://d.yimg.com/jq/css/cs_3.7.2.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" media="all">This is unbelievable, be sure to read clear to the end it gets better and so hard to believe how ridiculous some people can be
















​​​​​​​


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

A Little Red X is all I got Man!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...my goof sorry guys


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your getting good at this Brian!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm speechless !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I can't read it. Don't tell me they are putting a limit on Anaconda!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I can't read it. Don't tell me they are putting a limit on Anaconda!


Yes you can only hunt them with bare hands!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hmmmm! Let me think about that.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I just won't wear camo gloves when I shoot it......Where can I get tags?

View attachment 1987

"Hold her still, *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it!"


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

How Stupid does that make them Look??? More Tree Hugger Stupidity!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I just won't wear camo gloves when I shoot it......Where can I get tags?
> 
> View attachment 1987
> 
> "Hold her still, *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it!"


Looks like they already shot both of that poor guys legs off !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, sure enough. Missed her twice already with the scatter gun! Note to self: Shoot snake dead, then attach tag.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The guy holding the snake Looks to be in a Bind! NO WAY that guy is pointing that gun at me! Snake or No Snake!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am with you Richard... " I have my hands full get that gun outta here "

As for his legs is he standing on a floating bog and fell through ?


----------

